
The Making of a Modern Myth: Edward Leedskalnin and the Coral Castle - 13of40
http://www.skeptic.com/eskeptic/12-12-05/#feature
======
eip
This article totally misses the point of Coral Castle.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecKc33XgB0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecKc33XgB0M)

[http://www.coralcastlecode.com/](http://www.coralcastlecode.com/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQqCMe_37P0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQqCMe_37P0)

